# Compra-venta > Compro >  SUPER SHARPIE

## EROS

Hola a todos,

estoy buscando un articulo de mentalismo llamado " SUPER SHARPIE "

Ya he consultado en tiendas de magia, y en las que lo tenían se agotado, y dicen que el fabricante no lo va hacer mas.

Nada, si alguien tiene alguno que este bastante potable es decir " nuevo " me interesa, o en su defecto si conoce alguna tienda que todavía lo tengan agradecería que me avise.



Gracias.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo lo tengo y antes lo usaba.

Pero si lo vas a usar de cerca, mejor el tipo C.

Si es en escena, el tipo que te guste más mina grasa y gruesa.

Para todo lo demás, MasterCard.

----------


## chuchenager

Yo no lo tengo pero te mando un privado para no infringir las normas de donde lo puedes comprar.

----------

